# auratus type?



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi can Anyone identify this auratus? 

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=4


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Sixspot also known as the ancon hill auratus would be my guess.

Luke


----------

